# Window 10 Rocks



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Between my wife and I we have 5 computers and laptops at home and we mange to use everyone of them!
I love to experiment with new software and new OS and stuff.
I have been running Window 10 on my computers for a little while and I love it.
Window 10 rocks big time


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

It's okay, I wouldn't say it Rocks though.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Android 5 rocks for me. Galaxy S5, Note 3 and Tab Pro 12.2. When my last Windows device went TU I never replaced it. It seems since retiring I do not need a Windows machine in the house…I do miss Sketchup and occasionally Excel. However, everything else is on the Android machines. I watch HBO, Showtime, Netflix and Youtube on my tablet, do all my banking on the tablet and take all my pix with the cell phones. Life is nice…of course it would be nicer if I could get Sketchup on Android.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Window 10 rocks big time


There is a Windows 10 computer in my near future … I'm still using a Vista machine, we have 2 WinXP machines, and my wife has a Windows 8 laptop. Time for a change!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Good to hear. I will be getting the Win10 update in a few weeks, I think.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

The computer that I am using to write this message is a Compaq about 5 years old. 
It came with Win 7 Pro. 
I put Win 8.0 and then 8.1 on it and now I run Win 10. 
It never ran better than this, even new.
Win 10 is (so far) very stable and I like the new interface.
Win 10 installation was fast straight forward and without drama.
So far, my only issue is that some how my external HD is no longer recognized.
The CPU and the Memory usage are very low, lower than before.
So far I really like it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Okay good. My computer is around 4-5 years old and am using Win7. Does the installer check your existing programs for compatibility?


----------



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

How did you get Win10? I thought it doesn't come out until the end of July?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I am so tired of the Windows operating system updates. All I see is constant $$$$$ going out for the operating system and updated software. EOR (End of Rant)

I really wonder the value of these updates but you have no choice but to eventually update.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have two tablets, a fIve year old Acer and a brand new Samsung Tab S that I am currently using to write this post.
I have read reviews on Windows 10 and that the upgrade will be free … free from Microsoft, that is hard to believe!

I really like some of the woodworking apps I have found for Android!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Windows is about the only OS known to self destruct over time all by itself. The only thing Microsoft has done for the industry is make people believe that computers are inherently unreliable 

Cheers,
Brad

PS: I gave up on Windows years ago, and have since enjoyed a virus/crash free experience, all the while watching others go through convolutions trying to keep their machines somewhat workable.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"Does the installer check your existing programs for compatibility?" 
Yes

download win 10:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-iso

I am so tired of the Windows operating system updates. All I see is constant $$$$$ going out for the operating system and updated software. EOR (End of Rant)

Why to complain?Updates are for your benefits and free

"Windows is about the only OS known to self destruct over time all by itself.

The last OS have been very stable.

"The only thing Microsoft has done for the industry is make people believe that computers are inherently unreliable" 
Really?


> ?


?

As always when working on computers ( I have been working on them for many years and I used to be a Cisco network engineer, results will vary from computer to computer. I have used the same DVD to install the same OS on 5 diffent computers at home and the result slightly vary from computer to computer)


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

BEWARE Win 10: I put it on one of my machines, and promptly lost internet connectivity. Seems to be a not uncommon issue.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

'Seems to be a not uncommon issue." 
I installed it on five computers, so far no problem


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with *b2rtch* about W10 and disagree that Windows is inherently self destructive. I stated with PC's with Windows 3.1 in a business environment and have progressed through all of the iterations with little to no issues over 35+ years on computer work.

Granted there isn't much else out there, except for Apple, because the other operating systems don't provide the mass amount of applications when compared to Windows. And, many of those applications are now free; i.e. Open Office (word processing, spreadsheets, drawings, presentation, etc.), Gimp (photographic work), and way too many to list here.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

> Okay good. My computer is around 4-5 years old and am using Win7. Does the installer check your existing programs for compatibility?
> 
> - Rick M.


You are asking the right question. What will you loose if you upgrade.

In my case I loose Windows Media Center. I use it instead of a cable box to watch and record TV. So if I upgrade to Windows 10, I get to pay Verizon a monthly charge for a DVR/Cable box. Not to mention I will no longer have the integration of watching TV and browsing the internet (or anything else), all on one screen.

So Windows 10 is not an upgrade, it is a downgrade.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"So Windows 10 is not an upgrade, it is a downgrade." 
Only if you use cable and/or Windows Media Center, I do not use either one.

Not necessarily, my wide screen TV is one of my computers monitors. I use it for everything, this is why I do not have cable or dish TV or any else commercial. I watch everything on the Internet free of charge ( I am cheap and there is absolutely nothing on these medias that I am remotely interested in, just pure junk)


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I've run the tech previews for every major OS since Windows XP. It's always been a gamble with issues early on, but by the time it's released it's been stable.



> BEWARE Win 10: I put it on one of my machines, and promptly lost internet connectivity. Seems to be a not uncommon issue.
> 
> - Clint Searl


This could be a drivers issue. Not uncommon with any OS change or re-install.


> I am so tired of the Windows operating system updates. All I see is constant $$$$$ going out for the operating system and updated software. EOR (End of Rant)
> 
> I really wonder the value of these updates but you have no choice but to eventually update.
> 
> - Redoak49


Windows 10 will be a FREE upgrade for anyone with Windows 7 and 8 - http://www.pcworld.com/article/2873214/windows-10-will-be-a-free-upgrade-for-windows-7-and-8-users.html



> Windows is about the only OS known to self destruct over time all by itself. The only thing Microsoft has done for the industry is make people believe that computers are inherently unreliable
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


I've tried the move to Unix and it's variants (ahem Mac OS X) but found that I miss the things that make Windows user friendly for me. That is, the hotkeys.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm happy for all who have installed Win 10 with no problems. I lost internet connectivity, and that's that, and I don't care whether it's the driver or a buildup of earwax in the keyboard. It rendered my computer worthless. With that experience and with no apparent added function, there's no reason to install it. 8.1 Pro runs well on my main box, so that's where I'll stay.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The question is really why would Microsoft give a FREE upgrade???

Microsoft is in the business of making money…..BIG MONEY.

My understanding is that Windows 10 will have versions that also run on phones, tablet, XBOX and some others.

Upgrades like this are not free…how do I know what programs work or not….

I look at the time spent with upgrades and resolving issues with drivers and some programs as the true cost. I balance that against the time or technical savings that the upgrade provides.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The question is really why would Microsoft give a FREE upgrade???

Microsoft is in the business of making money…..BIG MONEY.

My understanding is that Windows 10 will have versions that also run on phones, tablet, XBOX and some others.

Upgrades like this are not free…how do I know what programs work or not….

I look at the time spent with upgrades and resolving issues with drivers and some programs as the true cost. I balance that against the time or technical savings that the upgrade provides.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"The question is really why would Microsoft give a FREE upgrade???" 
easy to answer= to take the market back.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> The question is really why would Microsoft give a FREE upgrade???
> 
> Microsoft is in the business of making money…..BIG MONEY.
> 
> ...


It's part of a larger strategy that is well discussed in the tech enthusiast community if you want to read up on it. The synopsis is, Microsoft is moving to being a Devices and Services company. Windows may be a (large) part of their revenue for most it's life, but the landscape is changing with regards to who uses what. Software is also changing. A great example is how Office is not a large one-time purchase anymore but rather a subscription based service (PS: which offers a ton of OneDrive storage, undercutting the competitors).

The best industry competitor comparable (and instigator) is Google. Android is "free" and serves as a gateway their cloud-based services and eventually, to their cash cow (ad revenue). In short, Microsoft is being reactive (or proactive) to how consumers work. Windows 10 is a small part of a very big transformation to being a vastly different company. If I were to shoe-horn the strategy in perspective of competitors, it's a mix of what Google and AWS (Amazon Web Services - not the online seller)* does.

They are not the Microsoft of yester-year, where it's Microsoft or the highway. I'd argue that Apple is filling that role, albeit with a much better consumer-focused execution, vs. the business oriented execution of Microsoft.


PS: For a primer on AWS, it's the IT services branch of Amazon. They took what they learned in making sure Amazon.com works and started selling it IT shops. Like, how Amazon.com doesn't crash when Black Friday to Cyber Monday sales begin.


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

Just a reminder to those who have tried Windows 10 and don't like it / hate it. What you have installed are still beta releases. All drivers are not in place and they make no claims that it it full featured and stable. The 'official' release will be sometime in July, so they will still be tweaking and refining it. I am not at all surprised that you have had problems, in fact I would be surprised if you didn't!
I am a member of Microsoft Developers Network for my job. I am waiting till it is official as I have been burned before by early releases of previous OS's (I'm looking at you Vista!). The only things I try early now are the development studios for writing code.

Best of luck and hang in there!
Buzz


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Windows is about the only OS known to self destruct over time all by itself.
> - MrUnix


All versions of Windows beginning with XP have been rock solid stable. But a PC is more than the operating system, cheap power supplies and bad drivers wreak more havoc than anything. Not to mention users who let their machine fill up with spyware and junk.

edit; I can't say all versions as I've never used 8, just XP and Win7.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Buzz, so far it has been working excellent for me


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Catch 22: can't get online because of the driver; can't get a new driver because I can't get online.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Glad it's finally getting better. It's only taken them 35 years to make a decent operating system. I'm also glad they're playing underdog so they have to make something decent to compete. When they didn't have to make a decent product they didn't and everyone suffered.



> Catch 22: can t get online because of the driver; can t get a new driver because I can t get online.
> 
> - Clint Searl


No problem, just reinstall from the backup image you saved before installing. You didn't install a beta operating system without doing that first did you?


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

> "The question is really why would Microsoft give a FREE upgrade???"
> easy to answer= to take the market back.
> 
> - b2rtch


Or because 8 was such a flop


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> "The question is really why would Microsoft give a FREE upgrade???"
> easy to answer= to take the market back.
> 
> - b2rtch
> ...


Since I'm writing this on a Windows 8.1 machine, (partially) yes =) Once the perception has hit, folks who haven't even used the OS trash talk it like they know the pain points. The analogies are already being drawn between Vista/7 and 8(.1)/10. When I first started using Windows Vista/8, I had legitimate reason to say it was bad. Many of the things I had grown accustomed to for speedy productivity was compromised. However by the time Vista SP2/8.1 rolled out, it was far more friendly than XP/7.

But I'd say a bigger driver is to get folks TO upgrade, so that they can start selling a cohesive story across their product line. You can't develop a product line (remember devices and services) if there is inconsistency. The story will be, Windows 10 runs everything. Another important note, Internet Explorer is dead in Windows 10. SPARTAN is the browser they will be shipping with, and it'll be an interesting uphill battle for folks who have grown accustomed to Mozilla Firefox or Google Chrome.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"Catch 22: can't get online because of the driver; can't get a new driver because I can't get online.:
get on another computer and download the driver to an USB drive


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm glad to hear something positive about Win10, even though I dread upgrades for the most part. Operating currently on Win7 Pro 64-bit, and MS had a "free upgrade" icon I couldn't get rid of short of signing up, so finally gave in and did so. Might come back here for help if it doesn't go well, LOL.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I just finished upgrading my five computers and laptops at home this morning.
Everything went smoothly and everything is working very well.
In addition of upgrading I had to reinstall several programs including Office 2010.
On the last laptop I did a "clean install". It went very well also.
The only glitch is a Bible software that I use which work very well on 4 out o the five computers, on the filth one it works but when coming up it gives me all kind of error messages. I worked on it for about one hour but I was not able to find the solution so far.

I spent a few minutes playing with project Spartan (the brand new browser) which obviously is a work in progress, it is not finished.
I tired to instal my bookmarks (I have several hundreds bookmarks), I was not able to get them entirely functional.( some of the folders would appear but be empty, some would have some links inside , some links working and some not working). For now there is not way, that I know of, to just import the bookmarks, one need to go on the "C" drive and the user folder to manually install/import them
I tired to get the different menus and other bars to appear and to work , I was not successful there either but again this browser is very obviously not "finished" yet.

I hope that this post will encourage other to upgrade to Windows 10.


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

> I just finished upgrading my five computers and laptops at home this morning.
> Everything went smoothly and everything is working very well.
> In addition of upgrading I had to reinstall several programs including Office 2010.
> On the last laptop I did a "clean install". It went very well also.
> ...


Nope, did just the opposite.
You are obviously very computer literate. I am not that good with them. If your having, what to you are minor, problems, to me would be very big problems. I need to hit the download button and have everything work.
I know that's a perfect world where walls are flat and corners are square.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Happy to get away from Windows 8….. what a complete debacle.

Glad microsoft recognizes this as well, and is offering Windows 10 as a free upgrade from 8


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

" Happy to get away from Windows 8….. what a complete debacle"

I used 8.1 with classic shell, it was good. http://www.classicshell.net/


----------



## MikeThrockmorton (Nov 4, 2013)

Except for the fact that it was as virus free as an elementary school, that portion of the world that believes Windows is a professional quality operating system was happy with Windows XP.

For good reason, as subsequent attempts at improving through applied (not engineering specific) incompetence has shown.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

My first CAD system only ran on Unix. I am no Unix guru but I never had any issues. Miss them days.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> Except for the fact that it was as virus free as an elementary school, that portion of the world that believes Windows is a professional quality operating system was happy with Windows XP.
> 
> For good reason, as subsequent attempts at improving through applied (not engineering specific) incompetence has shown.
> 
> - Mike Throckmorton


Software is as perfect as the people who make them. Since no person is perfect, there are always going to be flaws.

Even the poster child for quality software is proving to be a good case study. Here's a CNN article entitled Apple is having its Microsoft moment.

Remember when Apple would advertise it was safer than Windows? No more. Apple is now where Microsoft was a decade ago.

Lets not even get to the usability complaints of Google's Android. I have a Nexus with the latest OS. Newer isn't necessarily better.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Many moons ago I used to work as a network engineer with Cisco system, their software was so buggy that it was a daily nightmare. It was a nightmare to try to find an IOS that would 1/2 work.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Software is as perfect as the people who make them. Since no person is perfect, there are always going to be flaws.


To a degree. However, design plays a big role as well. M$ made some huge mistakes design wise early on. After breaking away from IBM and OS/2 to start NT, they thought that by luring Dave Cutler and much of his development team away from DEC, they could make a micro version of VMS, which would have been way cool (VMS rocked!). That didn't happen though, and stuff like putting low level graphics code in ring-0 system space to speed it up, were mandated by others outside the design team despite their complaints and concerns. Many of those design decisions have dogged them up to the present. Bad design just amplifies bad code (and in many ways, encourages it). I used to teach computer science classes at a college level… and design was emphasized for that very reason, particularly in classes like advanced programming, operating system design, and data structures and algorithm analysis. Just saying.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

An Air Force general once said "Hardware advances at the speed of light and software at the speed of sound."

*Anthony Richard Hoare* once stated, "There are two ways of constructing a software design: One way is to make it so simple that there are obviously no deficiencies, and the other way is to make it so complicated that there are no obvious deficiencies. The first method is far more difficult."


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Software is as perfect as the people who make them. Since no person is perfect, there are always going to be flaws.
> - paxorion


Nah, there are methods to reduce code errors and bugs it just depends on how much investment is willing to be put into it. Bill Gates is famous for saying that bugs don't matter. They didn't matter to him because he had managed to achieve a monopoly position where people had to buy his software no matter how buggy. Those bugs have held computing back immeasurably.

There are even ways to create provably correct code, but it's so time consuming that it's not done for large projects.

I'll never understand why someone could be enthusiastic about something Microsoft does. Being practical and choosing it because it works well enough for the job is one thing, but Microsoft has pretty much never done anything worthy of enthusiasm. Maybe it's battered spouse syndrome, where people are so used to Microsoft's bugs that when they get less of them they're happy.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> Software is as perfect as the people who make them. Since no person is perfect, there are always going to be flaws.
> - paxorion
> 
> Nah, there are methods to reduce code errors and bugs it just depends on how much investment is willing to be put into it. Bill Gates is famous for saying that bugs don t matter. They didn t matter to him because he had managed to achieve a monopoly position where people had to buy his software no matter how buggy. Those bugs have held computing back immeasurably.
> ...


Battered spouse syndrome? Wow… if you've already made up your mind on how a company operated in the past…wow. What matters to me is how a company is changing their operating model. Let me demonstrate my point with a few other companies.

How about we bring up a company that has had their ups and downs…Apple. First to market a PC. Falling from grace, coming back up, now the company with the highest valued company. True there are ****************************** in the armor (security-wise, and recent OS upgrade bugs in Yosemite) but what matters is how they will evolve to address them.

How about another company, Google. Anyone remember when they dropped their motto of do no evil in 2009? Have all their upgrades been a hit? Latest and greatest usually come with some level of growing pains in a world of release often software development. If you have a Google Nexus like me, I'm sure there are the fair share of annoyances with 5.1 Lollipop that makes you dying for Android M.

Every one of these companies have evolved in some way to stay competitive. If you want to go into AWS and competitor cloud offering, the gap is big (for now). If you dismiss competitors because of past actions and ignore what they are doing to regain a competitive edge. If you as a CEO start making statements like "betting the company" on a product release, you're asking for jabs and risk of dissention from event the most diehard enthusiasts. If you are willing to step down because you recognize you are allowing a problematic legacy to persist, I'd attribute that to smart leadership. The future isn't written yet for all of these companies, and I hope that competition will persist.

Oh and a final note on reducing code errors and bugs…have you heard of bug bounties and Patch Tuesday? Nothing like crowdsourcing. How about openness? Better late than never?


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Battered spouse syndrome? Wow… if you ve already made up your mind on how a company operated in the past…wow. What matters to me is how a company is changing their operating model. Let me demonstrate my point with a few other companies.
> - paxorion


I was mostly referring to how someone could be enthusiastic, I did mention being practical as something different. But the question is how do you know they've changed. Fool me once… Fool me twice… maybe, Fool me 1,000 times, and I'm the fool. 30 years of bad behavior indeed does not predict the future, but it gives you a pretty decent idea.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> I was mostly referring to how someone could be enthusiastic, I did mention being practical as something different. But the question is how do you know they ve changed. Fool me once… Fool me twice… maybe, Fool me 1,000 times, and I m the fool. 30 years of bad behavior indeed does not predict the future, but it gives you a pretty decent idea.
> 
> - Tim


My 9-5 career puts me in contact with a lot of folks in the industry. I have seen some major corporate culture shifts with Microsoft in the last 7 years. A major humbling change, evident in how their employees or "tech evangelists" carry themselves. It started in the development world and have been trickling to all of their product lines. Whether or not it will turn the ship around is yet to be seen.

There was a time when Microsoft refused to even acknowledge their competitors, where employees refused to say "Google it", or "iPod". Now there is open acknowledgement of their competitors strengths and where they are working to differentiate themselves.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I have Window 8.1 and actually love it, but I am looking forward to checking out the new upgrade.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Cricket, I believe that you will like Win 10 even more.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have not used Windows 8 or 8.1.
I have used every other Windows from Windows 3 to Windows 7. 
8 and 8.1 just was too much of a departure from what I like.
At work now I have a Big Mac and it's not as much of a departure from Windows 7 as 8 and 8.1 are.
I learned to be proficient on the Mac in a day. Just have to think backwards. I even found substitute programs for my engineering and Cad at work. I am not sure I want to try Windows 10 at home unless it is more Windows XP or 7 like.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Win7 works for me. I have 8.1 on my phone and like it better than Android. It'll be interesting when everything is united and using the same OS. I'm most interested in the integration of calendars, email, contacts, etc. I know that is somewhat integrated now with Google to some extent with Outlook but there is room for improvement.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Crank you will immediately feel very familiar wit Win 10. It is not exactly like Win 7 but it is much closer than ( without classic shell) 8.1 is.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> I have not used Windows 8 or 8.1.
> I have used every other Windows from Windows 3 to Windows 7.
> 8 and 8.1 just was too much of a departure from what I like.
> At work now I have a Big Mac and it s not as much of a departure from Windows 7 as 8 and 8.1 are.
> ...


Mac OS X has a lot of similarities with it's Unix roots. There are definitely some things I like about OS X compared to Windows 7/8/8.1/10. Not to mention, I'm still waiting for Microsoft and PC manufacturers to figure out how to make a usable track pad. My Macbook Pro (2010) still runs laps around my Dell (2015) in that arena, particularly with usable gestures. That being said, those advantages are overshadowed by my familiarity with Windows over OS X/Unix. The regression-like changes in Windows 10 are a very welcome change.

In the mobile world, I by far am familiar with Android over iOS or Windows Mobile. It'll be a hard sell to get me to leave Android, especially since the services are the key. Speaking of services, there's a very big uphill battle to pry Google (Calendar, Drive, Hangouts, and Mail) out of my arms. However, Microsoft has done some amazing things with Office 365, OneDrive, Outlook, and Skype to make me at best conflicted. I'm g


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

During this discussion there hasn't been a single reason given that argues in favor of installing Win 10. And given Bert's recounted experience, regardless of his enthusiastic endorsement, there are many reasons to avoid it.

What's it have that I need over 8.1 Pro?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"During this discussion there hasn't been a single reason given that argues in favor of installing Win 10' 
Not true= better performances, ease of use and stability

"there are many reasons to avoid it." 
Which ones?

No one force you to upgrade.

I have no way to prove it except for the CPU and the Memory usage but it seems that Win 10 is much " lighter" that any previous version I used.

My Compaq desktop, that I use everyday and which is not a beast ( it was the least expensive one when I bought it), for about 5 years never ran that good and that fast before and I did not even do a "clean installation" on this one. 
I now run Win 10 on this desktop for about 2 weeks and so far I had no problem at all.
I am now tempted to re-install Win 10 on it to do a "clean install" to see if the performances would improve even more.( Yes, I love to tweak my computers!)


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Here are the things I look forward to, in order of preference


Return of the Start Menu
Device context aware display layout (Great if you use Windows for a laptop and NOT a tablet) and and and continuum (display layout swapping for Surface and 2-in-1)
Less intrusive Charms menu (a UI adoption pain point of Windows 8)
Cortana - Microsoft's competitor to Siri or Google Now
A cohesive platform to unify the Microsoft eco-system (computers, mobile, xbox). 
RIP Internet Explorer, Hello Master Chief John-117…err I mean Spartan - The promise of a more standards compliant browser

Again, lost of promises, and as a tech enthusiast, it's exciting to see a massive change of tune.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

paxorion, I believe that Win 10 answers all your desires and that you will love it.
Spartan is a work in progress in my case and so far it miss features that I like.
Cortana: I do not want to use it as it seems to be spying on us all the time. 
I do not needs a NSA right at home, the government is more than enough.
I hate having someone looking over my shoulder.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> paxorion, I believe that Win 10 answers all your desires and that you will love it.
> Spartan is a work in progress in my case and so far it miss features that I like.
> Cortana: I do not want to use it as it seems to be spying on us all the time.
> I do not needs a NSA right at home, the government is more than enough.
> ...


Yes, I know Windows 10 will tick off my list. What remains to be seen is if Windows 10 will be a success akin to how Windows XP and 7 were


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Good to know about Win 10. I heard Win 8 was bad so I had a new computer built with Win 7 on it and it works perfect. If I upgrade, I will be looking at Win 10 then!!
Thanks, Jim


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Why fix something that ain't broke?? My win 7 does everything I want.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've heard people complain they don't like Win8, but never heard there was anything wrong with it. I've never used it so can't say myself.

When I first switched to Windows phone from Android, oh man I hated it. Windows phone is completely different than how android or even PC's work. But the more I got used to it, the more I liked it. Now if I pick up my wife's android phone I'm completely lost.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> I ve heard people complain they don t like Win8, but never heard there was anything wrong with it. I ve never used it so can t say myself.
> 
> When I first switched to Windows phone from Android, oh man I hated it. Windows phone is completely different than how android or even PC s work. But the more I got used to it, the more I liked it. Now if I pick up my wife s android phone I m completely lost.
> 
> - Rick M.


A lot of it comes down to the UI. Windows 8 was such a dramatic change away from a desktop/laptop user interface design that it drove folks away. The big change was the move towards a Start screen rather than a Start menu. I still miss the start menu as I had grown accustomed to my own form of Start menu setup. In addition, the move towards an "always-on" mentality made simple actions like shutting down or restarting the computer buried down several menu options. Not a fun experience when it used to be Start → Shutdown. Now it's in the Charms menu Ctrl-C → Settings → Power → Shutdown.

Those are just a few of the illustrations of the UI changes that made Windows 8 too radically different, alienating the user base.



> Why fix something that ain t broke?? My win 7 does everything I want.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Technology is always changing, and in software, the rate of change is a lot faster than in other industries. Windows 7 was released 6 years ago. Will it still work and do what you want it to do. Sure but bear in mind that mainstream support ended back in January. Extend support is around until 2020. What that means is no more active support to address bugs and security holes.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I do not think that Win 8 was bad, it works pretty good but the interface is terrible but it becomes mush more user friendly using Classic Shell (see top of this post)

AlaskaGuy
"Why fix something that ain't broke?? My win 7 does everything I want.'
do you drive a horse cart or a car? Do you use snow shoes or a snowmobile?


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

We have piles of computers in our office and there will be no upgrades according to my wife and daughters. 
In our woodworking business we still use Windows 2000 Pro to run cad on. Nothing else we've tried could touch it.

Our database is build around XP and we have no plans to spend $1000's of dollars just to upgrade that either. 
Windows 2000 Pro and XP works for us and has never given us any problems.

My wife's office has $1000's of dollars in designing software and says she refuses to chase the upgrades and no girl in her office will have anything to do with Windows 8. She also bought new XP and Windows 7 software.

In our business it's absolutely to expensive to try and keep up with the upgrades on software when a new version of Windows comes out and our software won't run in it.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> I ve heard people complain they don t like Win8, but never heard there was anything wrong with it. I ve never used it so can t say myself.
> 
> When I first switched to Windows phone from Android, oh man I hated it. Windows phone is completely different than how android or even PC s work. But the more I got used to it, the more I liked it. Now if I pick up my wife s android phone I m completely lost.
> 
> - Rick M.


I am a big Windows Phone fan myself, I just bought the $50 Lumia 520 to try it out and it was better than the $600 android phone I was carrying, I have used that $50 phone for almost two years now without a single problem. Patiently awaiting the Lumia 640s arrival.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

The new browser is renamed Edge instead of Spartan.

http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/microsofts-new-browser-officially-named-edge/


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> I am a big Windows Phone fan myself, I just bought the $50 Lumia 520 to try it out and it was better than the $600 android phone I was carrying, I have used that $50 phone for almost two years now without a single problem. Patiently awaiting the Lumia 640s arrival.
> 
> - patcollins


I have a 521; planning on buying a 920 now that they are ~$150.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> I am a big Windows Phone fan myself, I just bought the $50 Lumia 520 to try it out and it was better than the $600 android phone I was carrying, I have used that $50 phone for almost two years now without a single problem. Patiently awaiting the Lumia 640s arrival.
> 
> - patcollins
> 
> ...


Might want to check this out, hardware is on par with the 920 and it would be new. 
http://www.windowscentral.com/t-mobile-launch-lumia-640-june-17?utm_source=related&utm_medium=module&utm_campaign=next

I wish T Mobile had a decent signal here.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The 920 was a flagship phone, the 640 is an entry level phone. On paper the 640 compares well but there aren't enough of them out yet and I couldn't find any in-depth reviews comparing things like picture quality, lcd quality, etc. I know the 920 is a kickass phone, the 640 is a ? The people who do own a 640 right now paid a lot of money for it which is going to skew their perceptions.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> The 920 was a flagship phone, the 640 is an entry level phone. On paper the 640 compares well but there aren t enough of them out yet and I couldn t find any in-depth reviews comparing things like picture quality, lcd quality, etc. I know the 920 is a kickass phone, the 640 is a ? The people who do own a 640 right now paid a lot of money for it which is going to skew their perceptions.
> 
> - Rick M.


That is pretty solid reasoning, the 640 has been out in Europe since March, IDK why MS is so much slower releasing the phone here. The 920 was a kick ass phone, did you find a new one somewhere? I looked for a new 920 or 925 a while back and couldn't find one.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, there are new 920's on Amazon.
http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B009ZC90P0/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2XIUTHPIITHQ8&coliid=I1JBKRPUQPHXHY&psc=1

This company is dumping T-mobile 925's on ebay for around $60. They are ex- store demo units but are cheap enough and come with a warranty. I took a chance and bought one for $55. 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/dealscaly/m.html?item=191528230172&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

So W10 is out now, my wife upgraded her laptop and is very positive about it. My turn hasn't come yet but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

iMac rocks for me.

Good luck with Windows!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Upgrade took about an hour. It looks fantastic, not just the design but it actually looks sharper and text is easier to read. The upgrade was quicker on my several years old desktop than on my wife's brand new laptop, not sure why. It feels like a modernized Win7. So far all my applications are working fine, everything works fine. It's the easiest software upgrade I've ever done.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I upgraded my five computers and laptops at home almost two months ago.
Four of them run fantastic but one give me trouble (a gateway desktop) as it keeps freezing when win10 update automatically and then I have to reinstall everything. 
I believe that i already reinstalled win10 probably six times on this one computer, the last time was this morning at around 2:30AM.( I have very bad sleep).
I have been looking for way to disable automatic update but MS sure that it cannot be done.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> Cricket, I believe that you will like Win 10 even more.
> 
> - b2rtch


I upgraded the day it came out and I absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> I have been looking for way to disable automatic update but MS sure that it cannot be done.
> 
> - b2rtch


http://www.redmondpie.com/disable-turn-off-automatic-updates-in-windows-10-heres-how/


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

My son just built me a computer which has W.7 for its operating system, he and many of his computer savvy friends have decided to wait for a couple of months before upgrading from W7 to windows 10, I guess I'll wait too but I don't exactly know why I'm waiting.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Waiting is a good safe bet. You never know what software may not work 100% correctly with new software. In this case, MS has had people testing W10 for many months so I took a chance and did the upgrade. In the past I've often waited a year or more before upgrading.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

distrbd, I do not think that you need to wait.
Thank you Rick but none of these work.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

My main concern is that any/all the applications I use will work with W10.

And, then there is the fact there is a clase in the EULA that allows Microsoft to collect data from your PC unless you opt out. I have heard that this is not one single checkbox!

Please correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

oldnovice, it is true that win10 is very intransitive. 
Microsoft collects and sales tons of information about you.
Ii is the price of "free" stuff, i the price of a free Internet, and "free " applications.
I have now installed and reinstalled win 10 probably between 10 and 12 time on my computers.
If you are very careful and if you know want o look for it is possible to limit the damages.
When installing do not install any "default" but deselect all default.
I have trying to disable the worse culprit "Cortana". i did not yet find a way to disable it but I do not use it when offered to do it.
My worse problem yet is the automatic and unstoppable updates.One of my the computers reboots after one of them and then it freezes. Only one out of 5 computers does that, so I believe that issue is not with win 10 but with the computer


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

W10 is no more invasive than Google or smart phones in general. The new press (bloggers) need something to write about and nothing attracts readers like accusing MS of stealing your privacy. If you've used Facebook at all, you've seen the privacy hysteria first hand. I'm not saying you shouldn't protect your personal information but I am saying that people should read through the permissions of the apps on their cell phones and computers and realize just how much information they have already given away. MS isn't doing anything new or different, and some of it is actually beneficial. It's the world we live in. If you really want to maintain privacy then don't own a smartphone, use public computers, don't own a credit card or checking account or ever apply for credit (pay cash for everything), don't own anything that requires insurance, don't buy a house.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

and do not live in this society of ours.
The word "privacy" needs to be removed from our dictionary as it is not longer existent


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I believe that this is relevant with our present conversation:

Microsoft Privacy Statement

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/privacystatement/Default.aspx


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't believe that privacy should be removed but I certainly believe that the definition needs to be updated.

There are people that do not use electronic instruments, credit cards, or even use there real names when they go in public and I believe they have their pivacy at a cost.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Well…..I bit the bullet today and downloaded, or tried to download it… It started swapping over from 7 to 10, and seemed to be working fine while making the change.. It had taken over 4-5 hours, and suddenly froze up, and now I have nothing but a black screen. Been that way for the last 2 hours. Powered off, waited a couple of minutes, and powered back on….nothing… just a black screen. I fear the 'puter is fried….don't know what happened, but nothing works now.. I prolly lost everything.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Rick,
NO!
Turn your computer off by holding the switch in until ti turns off. Count slowly to ten and then turn it back on. I should go back to the original version or give different options.
All is not lost!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

W10 should download completely before it installs, and the install should only take an hour or little over.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I downloaded Windows 10 and hate it! Can't find a lot of things, contact list, some of my favorites disappeared. All this does is make it harder to find what I want. I don't understand most of the symbols they use now. Screen goes blank for no reason. This is not an improvement as far as I'm concerned. Wish I could go back to Windows 7!!!


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

> I have now installed and reinstalled win 10 probably between 10 and 12 time on my computers.
> 
> - b2rtch


I don't understand the praise your giving win 10, You have had to install and reinstall 10 - 12 times??

"I have trying to disable the worse culprit "Cortana"."
You can't get rid of Cortana?

"One of my the computers reboots after one of them and then it freezes."
It's freezing one of your computers but you blame your computer not the program?

"My worse problem yet is the automatic and unstoppable updates."
And you can't stop automatic updates?

Well, All I can say is I'm glad your happy with it.
I'm going to wait. Win 7 works just fine for now.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

willie, it is hard for me to believe that you do not like win10 but--
You have one month to go back to the previous version and it is easy to do.

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/windows/how-downgrade-windows-10-to-windows-7-8-easy-3615606/

http://www.cnet.com/uk/how-to/windows-10-how-to-roll-back/

woodust,have issue one only one computer out of five and the issue is not with Win10 but other applications that I run. 
I have issue only when I install and run these applications.
I am in the proceess of installing and running one application at the time to find out which one causes the issues


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

YEA…..I'm back in business, Bert….I did what you said to do, and it came right up.Had/have to do a little tweaking, but all in all, it seems to be working fine, and faster (so it seems). Windows 10 is certainly different than 7, and will take a little getting used to, but so far, so good….Thanks again, Bert for the help….If I run into any problems, I'll give you a shout. I still need to download my security, but that's no big thing….Everything loaded back as far as I can tell…..contacts/ buddy list, favorites, tool bar icons, etc. So…the proof's in the puddin', as they say…..Thanks again…..


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Rick, "I still need to download my security" win10 runs security essentials which is quite good. 
I do not believe that you need any more. I use to use Comodo security suite , I no longer do. 
In addition both might conflict with each other.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/security-essentials-download..
Win 7 also had security-essentials


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Bert….I'll take a look at them….We've been running Panda Security for several years, and have had no problems with it so far..It updates security everyday, so it seems to stay on top of things….


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*b2rtch*, the link you wrote above gives me a 404 Error, not found!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

old novice, try this one:

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5201

or this

http://www.microsoft.com/security/pc-security/microsoft-security-essentials.aspx


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

for the old novice:

http://www.microsoft.com/security/pc-security/windows-defender.aspx


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Be very careful with the free upgrade to windows 10 it seems as though hackers have found a way to infiltrate and have hacked the free download with a nasty virus, my sister had to take her computer to have her HD wiped and back to windows 7 she goes, just make sure you have a good virus protection befor the upgrade.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Be very careful with the free upgrade to windows 10 it seems as though hackers have found a way to infiltrate and have hacked the free download with a nasty virus, my sister had to take her computer to have her HD wiped and back to windows 7 she goes, just make sure you have a good virus protection befor the upgrade.
> 
> - Blackie_


If anything even remotely like that happened it would be on on every tech blog and 24 hour news channel, probably on the front page of every printed paper in America and the world over.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Be very careful with the free upgrade to windows 10 it seems as though hackers have found a way to infiltrate and have hacked the free download with a nasty virus, my sister had to take her computer to have her HD wiped and back to windows 7 she goes, just make sure you have a good virus protection befor the upgrade.

I agree with Rick, I never heard anything about this.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have no more problem (so far) with my work desktop I had problems with since I removed all non-microsoft applications except drop box that she uses for work.
So I really think that the issue was not with win10 but with one of the applications.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I would like to correct what I wrote about Window defender. 
In the past I read good reviews about it.
Today I read more reviews, more recent reviews and they all are negative or very negative. 
You need to use a different security solution on your system.
You do not have to pay for one, some free systems are excellent.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,1926596,00.asp

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2388652,00.asp

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/best-antivirus,review-2588-5.html

Check this page:

https://www.av-test.org/en/antivirus/home-windows/windows-7/april-2015/


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Over two decades I have used a number of anti-virus. Started with McAfee, then Norton, Trend Micro, AVG, and now Avast. Avast has a lot of pop ups these days unless you put it in gaming mode. My sneaking suspicion has always been that 90% of viruses are created by anti-virus software companies.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have been using Comodo security suite.
I spend a good part of the morning reading about anti virus and security suites.
Avast seems to be on the top but they do not seem to offer a suite


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I use *WebRoot* and have been for about 4 years, on all my devices, PC, laptop, and tablets!


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I was able to get Windows 10 off my computer and finally back where I was, almost. Still have to put in a lot of stuff. I was not able to back-up everything and lost a lot. I am at that point that I wish I'd never touched a computer or any other electronic device. They're OK when they work, but when they don't, we're screwed!!! Not sure I'd call all of this stuff an improvement on the way we did things when I was a kid.

I'll stick with my old tools and woodworking!!! No where near the headaches computers cause! I feel like the guy in the Joe Walsh song "Analog guy in a digital world".


----------

